# US Customs and Border Protection - I hate them



## AnnieInMexico

US Customs and Border Protection - I hate those people.  I don't think most people realize who is earning their tax dollars.  They are the largest law enforcement agency in the US.  They get a whopping 11 weeks of training.  ELEVEN weeks!  That's it, count 'em!  Then they are given a gun and a tremendous amount of power.  Money isn't bad either, I forget the exact amount but I seem to recall that for that whole 11 weeks of training their starting salary is around $50K plus fantastic federal employee benefits.  I know lots of people that would love to have that job and they'd do it for a whole lot less money and they would do it well.  But, instead we have these toads doing the job.

I am a US citizen living in Mexico.  I have been living here since last year but I have been crossing the border on a regular basis for five years.  Every year it gets worse.  I want to tell you things I have seen and experienced.

About a month ago my BMW was stolen.  It was stolen in Mexico so I reported it to the city police in Mexico and that day crossed the border to report it in the US.  The US wants these stolen car reports so if the car is taken across the border and pulled over, US law enforcement will know they are dealing with bad people.  Besides, the car is registered in California.  I was anxious to get it reported stolen because I had these visions of horror, people loading my car with drugs and crossing the border while the car is in my name.  So my American friend, Ken, who also lives in Mexico went with me. 

We started out at 1:30PM.  We waited in the line until 2:45PM.  Then we finally got to primary.  That's basically where you are profiled, passports scanned, and you are asked why you were in Mexico, blah blah blah.  If they have any doubt about your story, if you have drugs, or... if you are the 35th car you are sent to secondary.  There you get out of your car, they search your car, scan your passports again, and ask you the same questions again.  We were actually forgotten about.  It was shift change and we were left waiting in 111(F) temps for two full hours.  Finally someone noticed us and processed us and sent us on our way.  But I want to tell you what I saw during those 2 hours.

The agent that searched our car has a staph infection on his lower legs.  He has these pus soaked bandages with pus draining down his legs.  HE is the guy that gets in your car to search it.  When he was done there were yellow crusty things where he was when he was in the car.  Gross.

When he was done searching the car he slammed the door shut and then yelled, "FUCK!"  He thought he locked the keys in the car, he did not.  He tried the door and realized it was not locked.

Later there was another agent about 5' away from us and yet another about 10' away from us.  One of the agents yelled to the other agent, "Nothing but a bunch of fucking idiots showing up today!"  The other agent yelled back, "I know, a bunch of fucking idiots!"

About 20' next to us was another car, two American elderly people.  They were standing in front of their car as they were told to do.  They were probably in their late 60s or early 70s.  They were just standing there and an agent was walking by the older man and accidentally bumped into him.  It was the agents fault but a simple mistake.  Instead of saying excuse me, he stopped and began yelling at the older man saying, "What the fuck?"  The citizen was not happy and they began a verbal exchange.  The agent walked up to the old man and shoved him in the chest.  It was insanity at its best!  After the agent shoved the older man he did that stupid male macho thing, he took a step back, threw back his shoulders, and put his fists up.  The joke was on the dumbass agent, turns out the older man is a retired border patrol agent.  Within minutes a supervisor was there and dealing with the mess.

I could go on but I think you get the idea.  These people are like children out of control.  Ever been to a restaurant and kids are running around, screaming, undisciplined, and unruly?  That's what these guys are but they have guns and a whole lot of power.  These are the assholes protecting our borders.  If they are doing such a great job I want to know why we have 30,000,000+ illegals in the US and more and more drugs entering the country daily?  Eleven whole weeks of training, $50K a year and they are totally incapable of doing their jobs.  I've been watching this stuff for 5 years now and I'm sick of it.

Senator Pryor from Arkansas is not a happy camper, his office researched these guys and found out that only 15% of them are polygraphed and of those 15%, 60% are disqualified due to criminal backgrounds, theft, etc.  So if 60% are disqualified, why aren't they ALL polygraphed just like any other Law Enforcement Officer?

Two weeks ago they went too far.  I'm going to the media with this.  We have an appt Monday with a TV station in California and Tuesday a reporter from a newspaper is coming to Mexico to see first hand what I am talking about.  The AZ Republic is also doing a story on border patrol.  I'm out for blood this time.

My friend, Ken, owns a dental clinic in Mexico.  A professor from the dental university here is his dentist.  We were going to the US for various errands and I wanted to see if I could get lidocaine cheaper in the US for him.  There are a millions types and strengths of lidocaine, it's the drug they use to numb you up before drilling on your teeth or suturing a wound.  There is no way to abuse it, all it does is numb you up.  It's totally legal to bring into the US.  I stopped at the dental clinic, grabbed a sleeve of lidocaine since I'm not sure what strength dentists use and put it in my purse.  We drove across the border and were sent to secondary.  I think it was sticking out of my purse and primary saw it and didn't know what it was.  I totally understand, no problem.   I wasn't trying to hide it since it's not illegal to take to the US.

The agent at secondary didn't know what the drug was.  He arrested me, handcuffed me, and then I was shackled to a chair for 3 hours while he Googled Lidocaine.  I'm still okay with this because he really is just doing his job.  I don't expect every agent to know every drug by heart, I get that.  I knew as soon as he researched it he would see what it was, and it was legal.

What I DO have a problem with his what he said to me.  Before researching it he told me I was nothing but a drug hag.  I responded that I don't even know what that is.  He said it is when my friend pays me $50 to cross the border with a car loaded with drugs.  I explained there were no drugs in the car, search it, see for yourself.  He responded, "Ohhhhh, we will!  Every inch of it."  I said that was fine.  I knew there was nothing illegal in there.  Then he went on to tell me that he couldn't understand what whore hags like me are thinking bringing all these drugs into the US.  Whore hag??  I didn't even want to know what that meant.  Then he asked me if I was a tweaker.  I said no, I've never done illegal drugs.  He responded, "Oh com'on ya little tweaker, tell me the truth!"  Then he checked my arms for track marks, there are none.

It was hot that day, around 115(F).  After three  hours I asked for water, I was refused.  I asked for a phone call, I was refused.  I asked for a supervisor, I wanted to confront him about the whore hag, drug hag, and tweaker in front of his supervisor.  I was refused.

After three hours of this he finally walked in the room, (it's like an office), put the lidocaine back in my purse, unshackled me, and admitted there is no way to abuse lidocaine, it was legal to bring into the US, and I was free to go.  I just looked at him and sarcastically said... So I'm not a drug hag?  He said no, I wasn't and I was free to go.  I asked for a supervisor again and was denied.  Totally against all their policies.

So I've been making an issue of this.  I'm going to tell my story to every journalist who will listen.  I've complained to everyone under the sun.  The dumbass agent wasn't thinking clearly, they video tape EVERYTHING.  It won't be my word against his, it's ALL video taped.  Everything inside the building and outside as well.  I have been getting calls from Washington DC, local people, everyone.  Apparently the stink I'm making is working.  But I'm not letting up.

THIS is why we have so many illegals and drugs in the US, these are the dumbasses securing our borders.


----------



## NGSamson

I dealt with them many times and never had an issue. Here is a link to the CBP FAQ on the background checks. Its wierd that some one would go to Mexico to steal a BMW.

FAQs

It also says the base pay is $38,000 +. Here is there website, if you post your storey there it may get more done for you.


----------



## NGSamson

I have made one complaint to the Texas BP, and while it took a long tome, it did get handled.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

NGSamson said:


> I have made one complaint to the Texas BP, and while it took a long tome, it did get handled.



Would you please tell me how you complained (on line complaint thinger or phone) and how they resolved it?

TIA


----------



## NGSamson

AnnieInMexico said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made one complaint to the Texas BP, and while it took a long tome, it did get handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me how you complained (on line complaint thinger or phone) and how they resolved it?
> 
> TIA
Click to expand...


Both. Be sure to give as much detail as you can, and call as frequently as possible. Im not saying you are wrong or anything, But you have to admit, It has to be a super shitty job.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

NGSamson said:


> I dealt with them many times and never had an issue. Here is a link to the CBP FAQ on the background checks. Its wierd that some one would go to Mexico to steal a BMW.
> 
> FAQs
> 
> It also says the base pay is $38,000 +. Here is there website, if you post your storey there it may get more done for you.



I doubt anyone from the US came to steal a car.  My ins co told me they get the cars back more times than not but it's been a month so I am not getting my hopes up.

I usually only use 1 of 2 ports of entry, they are about 8 miles apart.  Both of them are horrible.  When I first called to make a complaint I spoke with a chief who actually agreed with me about the overall attitude of the port.  She said it's a busy port and hard to manage.  Bleh...

I like that link, thank you.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

NGSamson said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made one complaint to the Texas BP, and while it took a long tome, it did get handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me how you complained (on line complaint thinger or phone) and how they resolved it?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. Be sure to give as much detail as you can, and call as frequently as possible. Im not saying you are wrong or anything, But you have to admit, It has to be a super shitty job.
Click to expand...


I agree, it probably is a crappy job but what jobs can you have where dropping the F bomb is daily and very matter of fact?  Most people if they do that they would be fired.  Nurses, grocery store clerks, hotel people... it's not acceptable.  One slip up I get it, I've blurted out things without thinking but this is just how they are every single time I cross.  I hate crossing the border, hate it with a passion.

There are people who go to the US legally for vacations,  etc.  This is the first impression they get from the US?  It's not right.


----------



## NGSamson

AnnieInMexico said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me how you complained (on line complaint thinger or phone) and how they resolved it?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both. Be sure to give as much detail as you can, and call as frequently as possible. Im not saying you are wrong or anything, But you have to admit, It has to be a super shitty job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, it probably is a crappy job but what jobs can you have where dropping the F bomb is daily and very matter of fact?  Most people if they do that they would be fired.  Nurses, grocery store clerks, hotel people... it's not acceptable.  One slip up I get it, I've blurted out things without thinking but this is just how they are every single time I cross.  I hate crossing the border, hate it with a passion.
> 
> There are people who go to the US legally for vacations,  etc.  This is the first impression they get from the US?  It's not right.
Click to expand...


The cut on the leg would have done it for me. he would have cleaned that. That is gross.


----------



## Mad Scientist

My Dad owns a home in Mexico so I know what it's like to travel back and forth from SoCal. 

My Sister had her car stolen from in front of my Dads place so we bribed the Security Guards there a carton of cigarettes to get it back. Filling out reports in futile in Mexico. After living there 5 years you should already know that Mexico is a failed Narco-Terrorist state. Stop expecting justice from authorities while you're there and you won't be disappointed.

As far as dealing with the BP you make the same mistakes most people do; You think you can argue or reason with them. If they ask you to do something you view as shady or improper don't confront them, just pull out a pen and paper, ask for their name and supervisors name. *Nothing* scares a Gov't employee more than that.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Mad Scientist said:


> My Dad owns a home in Mexico so I know what it's like to travel back and forth from SoCal.
> 
> My Sister had her car stolen from in front of my Dads place so we bribed the Security Guards there a carton of cigarettes to get it back. Filling out reports in futile in Mexico. After living there 5 years you should already know that Mexico is a failed Narco-Terrorist state. Stop expecting justice from authorities while you're there and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> As far as dealing with the BP you make the same mistakes most people do; You think you can argue or reason with them. If they ask you to do something you view as shady or improper don't confront them, just pull out a pen and paper, ask for their name and supervisors name. *Nothing* scares a Gov't employee more than that.



Oh, I haven't lived here for five years, less than a year.  But I've been crossing the border routinely for five years.

We actually did look for someone to bribe, I know how that works.  But nobody saw or knew anything.  Usually my car is locked and gated at night but that night I spent the night at a friends house.  We had been to a lounge and I didn't want to drive after drinking.  The next morning my car was gone.

Is Border Patrol the same as US Customs and Border Protection?  I've been meaning to look that up today.  I really didn't give him any crap, I understand he was doing his job but the behaviors were unacceptable.  I didn't argue and I didn't try to reason.  I just answered truthfully and waited for him to figure it out that I wasn't doing anything illegal.  Nothing.

Apparently when you go to the media with a complaint about Customs they call the actual border and talk to their public relations person.  I've been calling so many places I am told that they are getting quite a few calls about the above.  So on Thursday some guy from Washington called me and after an hour I finally ended the call.  What a total waste of time.  It came down to... they'll investigate, they can't tell me the results of the investigation but I should trust my govt to handle the situation.  It was one of those, "Trust me, I'm from the govt" calls.  Bleh...

To be honest I don't expect justice in Mexico, but I do expect it in the US.  That is where I am sure I'll be disappointed.

Writing out my rant actually made me feel better.  So thanks for reading!


----------



## SW2SILVER

I am not feeling your pain here. I have  MANY frustrations right here in the US. Many of them dealing with ALL these Mexican peons just popping up magically without ANY American intervention whatsoever. So, move back here next to ME.  You will stop bitching about this, sweat pea. I am an American citizen LIVING in the US, and I hate THOSE people. You know whom I mean. It isn&#8217;t discretionary.  And, it&#8217;s 24/7. You have NOTHING to bitch about. Oh, they threaten violence, I have bullets in my home. This thread is a joke.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

SW2SILVER said:


> I am not feeling your pain here. I have  MANY frustrations right here in the US. Many of them dealing with ALL these Mexican peons just popping up magically without ANY American intervention whatsoever. So, move back here next to ME.  You will stop bitching about this, sweat pea. I am an American citizen LIVING in the US, and I hate THOSE people. You know whom I mean. It isn&#8217;t discretionary.  And, it&#8217;s 24/7. You have NOTHING to bitch about. Oh, they threaten violence, I have bullets in my home. This thread is a joke.



I have no idea what you are talking about.  If you don't like the thread, don't read it.  It's not a difficult concept.

ETA... seriously, I really have no idea what your hatred of Mexicans has to do with my issues with Customs.


----------



## SW2SILVER

AnnieInMexico said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not feeling your pain here. I have  MANY frustrations right here in the US. Many of them dealing with ALL these Mexican peons just popping up magically without ANY American intervention whatsoever. So, move back here next to ME.  You will stop bitching about this, sweat pea. I am an American citizen LIVING in the US, and I hate THOSE people. You know whom I mean. It isn&#8217;t discretionary.  And, it&#8217;s 24/7. You have NOTHING to bitch about. Oh, they threaten violence, I have bullets in my home. This thread is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about.  If you don't like the thread, don't read it.  It's not a difficult concept.
Click to expand...


Wow. That was quick. I expected that response. You bitch to much...I think you mean, "if I don't like your thread, don't RESPOND". I think YOU missed MY point here. Should I spell it out? You are whining like a child. If you don't like your  "situation", MOVE back to the US. I live with MEXICANS, here in the US, and  the situation you dealt  with is petty. Try living with  illegal Mexicans! I am contrasting my experience to yours. You, dear, are being petty. And, oblivious. I can spell it out even more if you like. I am not trying to be mean or hateful.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

SW2SILVER said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not feeling your pain here. I have  MANY frustrations right here in the US. Many of them dealing with ALL these Mexican peons just popping up magically without ANY American intervention whatsoever. So, move back here next to ME.  You will stop bitching about this, sweat pea. I am an American citizen LIVING in the US, and I hate THOSE people. You know whom I mean. It isnt discretionary.  And, its 24/7. You have NOTHING to bitch about. Oh, they threaten violence, I have bullets in my home. This thread is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about.  If you don't like the thread, don't read it.  It's not a difficult concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. That was quick. I expected that response. You bitch to much...I think you mean, "if I don't like your thread, don't RESPOND". I think YOU missed MY point here. Should I spell it out? You are whining like a child. If you don't like your  "situation", MOVE back to the US. I live with MEXICANS, here in the US, and  the situation you dealt  with is petty. Try living with  illegal Mexicans! I am contrasting my experience to yours. You, dear, are being petty. And, oblivious. I can spell it out even more if you like.
Click to expand...


Your bigotry is not my problem.  I lived in Phoenix for the last 25 years until last year.  I know about illegals.  50% of all illegals cross through Arizona, the rest of illegals cross through all the other border states combined.  I am well aware and very vocal about the problem.

Your whining makes you look childish.  Your bigotry makes you look silly.  But quite frankly it has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## SW2SILVER

AnnieInMexico said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about.  If you don't like the thread, don't read it.  It's not a difficult concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was quick. I expected that response. You bitch to much...I think you mean, "if I don't like your thread, don't RESPOND". I think YOU missed MY point here. Should I spell it out? You are whining like a child. If you don't like your  "situation", MOVE back to the US. I live with MEXICANS, here in the US, and  the situation you dealt  with is petty. Try living with  illegal Mexicans! I am contrasting my experience to yours. You, dear, are being petty. And, oblivious. I can spell it out even more if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is not my problem.  I lived in Phoenix for the last 25 years until last year.  I know about illegals.  50% of all illegals cross through Arizona, the rest of illegals cross through all the other border states combined.  I am well aware and very vocal about the problem.
> 
> Your whining makes you look childish.  Your bigotry makes you look silly.  But quite frankly it has nothing to do with this thread.
Click to expand...


 You have NO clue what these Mexicans have done to me, or why I post, do YOU? I have no idea why you fled to Mexico, you have no idea what  traumas  illegal Mexicans have done to me, either. Don&#8217;t write this off to something as simplistic as  bigotry, sis.


----------



## SW2SILVER

Dear AnnieInMexico: Do you file are the requisite papers, visas and whatnot when you went to Mexico? Do you respect ALL the locals and at least try to learn the culture, the laws and the language? Do you accept the local populace and realize YOU are the one that  bares  ALL  responsibility  to  acclimation? Well guess what? My poor little brand of Mexican expatriates  don't do any of that, and,  that makes me RACIST for noticing? And, I get  shot at,  threatened, my quality of life is ruined as a extra bonus! That  isn&#8217;t something I control. I have NO control over  ANY of that. None of which, is directly MY fault. If I had your problems, I wouldn&#8217;t
 post at ALL.


----------



## Toro

I've never had a problem with US customs and border patrol.  In fact, they've been easier to deal with than I would expect.

Of course, I'm Canadian, and I'm going back and forth between Canada.

But hey ...


----------



## AnnieInMexico

SW2SILVER said:


> You have NO clue what these Mexicans have done to me, or why I post, do YOU? I have no idea why you fled to Mexico, you have no idea what  traumas  illegal Mexicans have done to me, either. Dont write this off to something as simplistic as  bigotry, sis.



What makes you feel I fled to Mexico?  I moved here because I wanted to.  I still have a home in AZ, I could go back anytime I wanted.  I don't want to.  Not for the time being anyway.

I have been reading some of your posts trying to figure out what your problem is.  Now I understand.  You are just a nasty person overall.  You have nothing positive to offer about anything in life.  You are rude, arrogant, and not overly bright.

You whine and complain about illegals, yeah... I get that and I agree.  But you live in Denver?  OMG!  Get over yourself.  If you want to know what it's like living with illegals then move to a border state.  Then you'll learn what you think you already know.  On Monday mornings you can't go to many convenience stores because there are 100 illegals standing in the parking lot waiting for day labor.  Parks are full of illegals sleeping there at night and all the women are pregnant and waiting to deliver because that is when the real welfare starts.  Daily at the county hospital there is a huge massive line of women waiting for their pregnancy tests and they are hoping and praying for a positive result so they can kick out that anchor baby.  Many restaurants have illegals working there and they don't even speak any English, you can't order food unless you speak Spanish.  The county hospital has had times where it took three full days to be seen because they were THAT busy dealing with illegals.  Our property taxes were raised just to bail out the county hospital from their financial obligations for taking care of illegals.

The state of AZ was sued and to comply with the ruling they have to have water stations throughout the desert for illegals so when they are sneaking into the country they won't die of dehydration.  So now that is a job for prisoners, they fill the water stations with gallons upon gallons of drinking water.

In Texas women are in full labor and they show up at the hospital soaking wet from swimming to the US.  They are desperate for that baby to be their anchor baby.

I've spent a great deal of time in Denver, it does not compare in the least to a border state.  GAWD!  What a little nasty crybaby you are.



SW2SILVER said:


> Dear AnnieInMexico: Do you file are the requisite papers, visas and whatnot when you went to Mexico? Do you respect ALL the locals and at least try to learn the culture, the laws and the language? Do you accept the local populace and realize YOU are the one that  bares  ALL  responsibility  to  acclimation? Well guess what? My poor little brand of Mexican expatriates  don't do any of that, and,  that makes me RACIST for noticing? And, I get  shot at,  threatened, my quality of life is ruined as a extra bonus! That  isnt something I control. I have NO control over  ANY of that. None of which, is directly MY fault. If I had your problems, I wouldnt
> post at ALL.



Welcome to America.  Your point?  You are not dealing with anything other Americans deal with daily.

Yes to all the above.  I have news for you, illegals are the same in every state and yours is not one of the worst states for illegals.  In AZ 1 in 4 public school children are either an illegal or an anchor baby.  Do the math.

When the hell did I call you racist?  What are you smoking anyway?  You really aren't playing with a full deck, dude.  Have you considered therapy?

You are just an ass, a bizarre, creepy, ass and nothing more.  I am done with you.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Toro said:


> I've never had a problem with US customs and border patrol.  In fact, they've been easier to deal with than I would expect.
> 
> Of course, I'm Canadian, and I'm going back and forth between Canada.
> 
> But hey ...



I've heard many people say that the northern ports of entry are a lot better than the southern.  I've been researching this a great deal in the last couple of weeks and I really didn't see much negative about the northern ports of entry.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Angelhair

_Why live in Mexico????  Pick one or the other and shut up about the rules and laws of the USA!  You don't want the hassle, then pick a country and stay there!  Problem solved._


----------



## Angelhair

_I do agree that those who do not live in a border state have not a clue!!!_


----------



## editec

Great first-person testamony, Annie.

Thanks.

What a freakin' mess.


----------



## California Girl

AnnieInMexico said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made one complaint to the Texas BP, and while it took a long tome, it did get handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me how you complained (on line complaint thinger or phone) and how they resolved it?
> 
> TIA
Click to expand...


You seem like a slightly deranged brat. 

Just saying.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Angelhair said:


> _Why live in Mexico????  Pick one or the other and shut up about the rules and laws of the USA!  You don't want the hassle, then pick a country and stay there!  Problem solved._



Why?  Many US citizens live in other countries.  Why shouldn't a US citizen be able to go to the US to visit friends, pick up mail, etc?  I'm not breaking any laws, I'm not doing anything wrong, so what's the problem?



Angelhair said:


> _I do agree that those who do not live in a border state have not a clue!!!_



When you have to resort to attacks, you pretty well just lost the battle.



editec said:


> Great first-person testamony, Annie.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What a freakin' mess.



I really thought people who don't cross on a routine basis would want to know what it's like, how their tax dollars are being spent, how US citizens are being treated on a routine basis.  In five years of this stuff this is the first time I ever spoke up.

So thank you for your comment.



California Girl said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made one complaint to the Texas BP, and while it took a long tome, it did get handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me how you complained (on line complaint thinger or phone) and how they resolved it?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem like a slightly deranged brat.
> 
> Just saying.
Click to expand...


Right, again... when it's a topic you do not understand or relate to just attack.  Bleh...


----------



## WillowTree

AnnieInMexico said:


> US Customs and Border Protection - I hate those people.  I don't think most people realize who is earning their tax dollars.  They are the largest law enforcement agency in the US.  They get a whopping 11 weeks of training.  ELEVEN weeks!  That's it, count 'em!  Then they are given a gun and a tremendous amount of power.  Money isn't bad either, I forget the exact amount but I seem to recall that for that whole 11 weeks of training their starting salary is around $50K plus fantastic federal employee benefits.  I know lots of people that would love to have that job and they'd do it for a whole lot less money and they would do it well.  But, instead we have these toads doing the job.
> 
> I am a US citizen living in Mexico.  I have been living here since last year but I have been crossing the border on a regular basis for five years.  Every year it gets worse.  I want to tell you things I have seen and experienced.
> 
> About a month ago my BMW was stolen.  It was stolen in Mexico so I reported it to the city police in Mexico and that day crossed the border to report it in the US.  The US wants these stolen car reports so if the car is taken across the border and pulled over, US law enforcement will know they are dealing with bad people.  Besides, the car is registered in California.  I was anxious to get it reported stolen because I had these visions of horror, people loading my car with drugs and crossing the border while the car is in my name.  So my American friend, Ken, who also lives in Mexico went with me.
> 
> We started out at 1:30PM.  We waited in the line until 2:45PM.  Then we finally got to primary.  That's basically where you are profiled, passports scanned, and you are asked why you were in Mexico, blah blah blah.  If they have any doubt about your story, if you have drugs, or... if you are the 35th car you are sent to secondary.  There you get out of your car, they search your car, scan your passports again, and ask you the same questions again.  We were actually forgotten about.  It was shift change and we were left waiting in 111(F) temps for two full hours.  Finally someone noticed us and processed us and sent us on our way.  But I want to tell you what I saw during those 2 hours.
> 
> The agent that searched our car has a staph infection on his lower legs.  He has these pus soaked bandages with pus draining down his legs.  HE is the guy that gets in your car to search it.  When he was done there were yellow crusty things where he was when he was in the car.  Gross.
> 
> When he was done searching the car he slammed the door shut and then yelled, "FUCK!"  He thought he locked the keys in the car, he did not.  He tried the door and realized it was not locked.
> 
> Later there was another agent about 5' away from us and yet another about 10' away from us.  One of the agents yelled to the other agent, "Nothing but a bunch of fucking idiots showing up today!"  The other agent yelled back, "I know, a bunch of fucking idiots!"
> 
> About 20' next to us was another car, two American elderly people.  They were standing in front of their car as they were told to do.  They were probably in their late 60s or early 70s.  They were just standing there and an agent was walking by the older man and accidentally bumped into him.  It was the agents fault but a simple mistake.  Instead of saying excuse me, he stopped and began yelling at the older man saying, "What the fuck?"  The citizen was not happy and they began a verbal exchange.  The agent walked up to the old man and shoved him in the chest.  It was insanity at its best!  After the agent shoved the older man he did that stupid male macho thing, he took a step back, threw back his shoulders, and put his fists up.  The joke was on the dumbass agent, turns out the older man is a retired border patrol agent.  Within minutes a supervisor was there and dealing with the mess.
> 
> I could go on but I think you get the idea.  These people are like children out of control.  Ever been to a restaurant and kids are running around, screaming, undisciplined, and unruly?  That's what these guys are but they have guns and a whole lot of power.  These are the assholes protecting our borders.  If they are doing such a great job I want to know why we have 30,000,000+ illegals in the US and more and more drugs entering the country daily?  Eleven whole weeks of training, $50K a year and they are totally incapable of doing their jobs.  I've been watching this stuff for 5 years now and I'm sick of it.
> 
> Senator Pryor from Arkansas is not a happy camper, his office researched these guys and found out that only 15% of them are polygraphed and of those 15%, 60% are disqualified due to criminal backgrounds, theft, etc.  So if 60% are disqualified, why aren't they ALL polygraphed just like any other Law Enforcement Officer?
> 
> Two weeks ago they went too far.  I'm going to the media with this.  We have an appt Monday with a TV station in California and Tuesday a reporter from a newspaper is coming to Mexico to see first hand what I am talking about.  The AZ Republic is also doing a story on border patrol.  I'm out for blood this time.
> 
> My friend, Ken, owns a dental clinic in Mexico.  A professor from the dental university here is his dentist.  We were going to the US for various errands and I wanted to see if I could get lidocaine cheaper in the US for him.  There are a millions types and strengths of lidocaine, it's the drug they use to numb you up before drilling on your teeth or suturing a wound.  There is no way to abuse it, all it does is numb you up.  It's totally legal to bring into the US.  I stopped at the dental clinic, grabbed a sleeve of lidocaine since I'm not sure what strength dentists use and put it in my purse.  We drove across the border and were sent to secondary.  I think it was sticking out of my purse and primary saw it and didn't know what it was.  I totally understand, no problem.   I wasn't trying to hide it since it's not illegal to take to the US.
> 
> The agent at secondary didn't know what the drug was.  He arrested me, handcuffed me, and then I was shackled to a chair for 3 hours while he Googled Lidocaine.  I'm still okay with this because he really is just doing his job.  I don't expect every agent to know every drug by heart, I get that.  I knew as soon as he researched it he would see what it was, and it was legal.
> 
> What I DO have a problem with his what he said to me.  Before researching it he told me I was nothing but a drug hag.  I responded that I don't even know what that is.  He said it is when my friend pays me $50 to cross the border with a car loaded with drugs.  I explained there were no drugs in the car, search it, see for yourself.  He responded, "Ohhhhh, we will!  Every inch of it."  I said that was fine.  I knew there was nothing illegal in there.  Then he went on to tell me that he couldn't understand what whore hags like me are thinking bringing all these drugs into the US.  Whore hag??  I didn't even want to know what that meant.  Then he asked me if I was a tweaker.  I said no, I've never done illegal drugs.  He responded, "Oh com'on ya little tweaker, tell me the truth!"  Then he checked my arms for track marks, there are none.
> 
> It was hot that day, around 115(F).  After three  hours I asked for water, I was refused.  I asked for a phone call, I was refused.  I asked for a supervisor, I wanted to confront him about the whore hag, drug hag, and tweaker in front of his supervisor.  I was refused.
> 
> After three hours of this he finally walked in the room, (it's like an office), put the lidocaine back in my purse, unshackled me, and admitted there is no way to abuse lidocaine, it was legal to bring into the US, and I was free to go.  I just looked at him and sarcastically said... So I'm not a drug hag?  He said no, I wasn't and I was free to go.  I asked for a supervisor again and was denied.  Totally against all their policies.
> 
> So I've been making an issue of this.  I'm going to tell my story to every journalist who will listen.  I've complained to everyone under the sun.  The dumbass agent wasn't thinking clearly, they video tape EVERYTHING.  It won't be my word against his, it's ALL video taped.  Everything inside the building and outside as well.  I have been getting calls from Washington DC, local people, everyone.  Apparently the stink I'm making is working.  But I'm not letting up.
> 
> THIS is why we have so many illegals and drugs in the US, these are the dumbasses securing our borders.






but you big dumbass, obiedoodle and janetfanet says the borders are better and safer than they've ever been before.. so cry us a fucking river whydonchya?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

WillowTree said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Customs and Border Protection - I hate those people.  I don't think most people realize who is earning their tax dollars.  They are the largest law enforcement agency in the US.  They get a whopping 11 weeks of training.  ELEVEN weeks!  That's it, count 'em!  Then they are given a gun and a tremendous amount of power.  Money isn't bad either, I forget the exact amount but I seem to recall that for that whole 11 weeks of training their starting salary is around $50K plus fantastic federal employee benefits.  I know lots of people that would love to have that job and they'd do it for a whole lot less money and they would do it well.  But, instead we have these toads doing the job.
> 
> I am a US citizen living in Mexico.  I have been living here since last year but I have been crossing the border on a regular basis for five years.  Every year it gets worse.  I want to tell you things I have seen and experienced.
> 
> About a month ago my BMW was stolen.  It was stolen in Mexico so I reported it to the city police in Mexico and that day crossed the border to report it in the US.  The US wants these stolen car reports so if the car is taken across the border and pulled over, US law enforcement will know they are dealing with bad people.  Besides, the car is registered in California.  I was anxious to get it reported stolen because I had these visions of horror, people loading my car with drugs and crossing the border while the car is in my name.  So my American friend, Ken, who also lives in Mexico went with me.
> 
> We started out at 1:30PM.  We waited in the line until 2:45PM.  Then we finally got to primary.  That's basically where you are profiled, passports scanned, and you are asked why you were in Mexico, blah blah blah.  If they have any doubt about your story, if you have drugs, or... if you are the 35th car you are sent to secondary.  There you get out of your car, they search your car, scan your passports again, and ask you the same questions again.  We were actually forgotten about.  It was shift change and we were left waiting in 111(F) temps for two full hours.  Finally someone noticed us and processed us and sent us on our way.  But I want to tell you what I saw during those 2 hours.
> 
> The agent that searched our car has a staph infection on his lower legs.  He has these pus soaked bandages with pus draining down his legs.  HE is the guy that gets in your car to search it.  When he was done there were yellow crusty things where he was when he was in the car.  Gross.
> 
> When he was done searching the car he slammed the door shut and then yelled, "FUCK!"  He thought he locked the keys in the car, he did not.  He tried the door and realized it was not locked.
> 
> Later there was another agent about 5' away from us and yet another about 10' away from us.  One of the agents yelled to the other agent, "Nothing but a bunch of fucking idiots showing up today!"  The other agent yelled back, "I know, a bunch of fucking idiots!"
> 
> About 20' next to us was another car, two American elderly people.  They were standing in front of their car as they were told to do.  They were probably in their late 60s or early 70s.  They were just standing there and an agent was walking by the older man and accidentally bumped into him.  It was the agents fault but a simple mistake.  Instead of saying excuse me, he stopped and began yelling at the older man saying, "What the fuck?"  The citizen was not happy and they began a verbal exchange.  The agent walked up to the old man and shoved him in the chest.  It was insanity at its best!  After the agent shoved the older man he did that stupid male macho thing, he took a step back, threw back his shoulders, and put his fists up.  The joke was on the dumbass agent, turns out the older man is a retired border patrol agent.  Within minutes a supervisor was there and dealing with the mess.
> 
> I could go on but I think you get the idea.  These people are like children out of control.  Ever been to a restaurant and kids are running around, screaming, undisciplined, and unruly?  That's what these guys are but they have guns and a whole lot of power.  These are the assholes protecting our borders.  If they are doing such a great job I want to know why we have 30,000,000+ illegals in the US and more and more drugs entering the country daily?  Eleven whole weeks of training, $50K a year and they are totally incapable of doing their jobs.  I've been watching this stuff for 5 years now and I'm sick of it.
> 
> Senator Pryor from Arkansas is not a happy camper, his office researched these guys and found out that only 15% of them are polygraphed and of those 15%, 60% are disqualified due to criminal backgrounds, theft, etc.  So if 60% are disqualified, why aren't they ALL polygraphed just like any other Law Enforcement Officer?
> 
> Two weeks ago they went too far.  I'm going to the media with this.  We have an appt Monday with a TV station in California and Tuesday a reporter from a newspaper is coming to Mexico to see first hand what I am talking about.  The AZ Republic is also doing a story on border patrol.  I'm out for blood this time.
> 
> My friend, Ken, owns a dental clinic in Mexico.  A professor from the dental university here is his dentist.  We were going to the US for various errands and I wanted to see if I could get lidocaine cheaper in the US for him.  There are a millions types and strengths of lidocaine, it's the drug they use to numb you up before drilling on your teeth or suturing a wound.  There is no way to abuse it, all it does is numb you up.  It's totally legal to bring into the US.  I stopped at the dental clinic, grabbed a sleeve of lidocaine since I'm not sure what strength dentists use and put it in my purse.  We drove across the border and were sent to secondary.  I think it was sticking out of my purse and primary saw it and didn't know what it was.  I totally understand, no problem.   I wasn't trying to hide it since it's not illegal to take to the US.
> 
> The agent at secondary didn't know what the drug was.  He arrested me, handcuffed me, and then I was shackled to a chair for 3 hours while he Googled Lidocaine.  I'm still okay with this because he really is just doing his job.  I don't expect every agent to know every drug by heart, I get that.  I knew as soon as he researched it he would see what it was, and it was legal.
> 
> What I DO have a problem with his what he said to me.  Before researching it he told me I was nothing but a drug hag.  I responded that I don't even know what that is.  He said it is when my friend pays me $50 to cross the border with a car loaded with drugs.  I explained there were no drugs in the car, search it, see for yourself.  He responded, "Ohhhhh, we will!  Every inch of it."  I said that was fine.  I knew there was nothing illegal in there.  Then he went on to tell me that he couldn't understand what whore hags like me are thinking bringing all these drugs into the US.  Whore hag??  I didn't even want to know what that meant.  Then he asked me if I was a tweaker.  I said no, I've never done illegal drugs.  He responded, "Oh com'on ya little tweaker, tell me the truth!"  Then he checked my arms for track marks, there are none.
> 
> It was hot that day, around 115(F).  After three  hours I asked for water, I was refused.  I asked for a phone call, I was refused.  I asked for a supervisor, I wanted to confront him about the whore hag, drug hag, and tweaker in front of his supervisor.  I was refused.
> 
> After three hours of this he finally walked in the room, (it's like an office), put the lidocaine back in my purse, unshackled me, and admitted there is no way to abuse lidocaine, it was legal to bring into the US, and I was free to go.  I just looked at him and sarcastically said... So I'm not a drug hag?  He said no, I wasn't and I was free to go.  I asked for a supervisor again and was denied.  Totally against all their policies.
> 
> So I've been making an issue of this.  I'm going to tell my story to every journalist who will listen.  I've complained to everyone under the sun.  The dumbass agent wasn't thinking clearly, they video tape EVERYTHING.  It won't be my word against his, it's ALL video taped.  Everything inside the building and outside as well.  I have been getting calls from Washington DC, local people, everyone.  Apparently the stink I'm making is working.  But I'm not letting up.
> 
> THIS is why we have so many illegals and drugs in the US, these are the dumbasses securing our borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you big dumbass, obiedoodle and janetfanet says the borders are better and safer than they've ever been before.. so cry us a fucking river whydonchya?
Click to expand...


Yeah, as if we all didn't know I'm here to tell you they LIE!


----------



## WillowTree

SW2SILVER said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was quick. I expected that response. You bitch to much...I think you mean, "if I don't like your thread, don't RESPOND". I think YOU missed MY point here. Should I spell it out? You are whining like a child. If you don't like your  "situation", MOVE back to the US. I live with MEXICANS, here in the US, and  the situation you dealt  with is petty. Try living with  illegal Mexicans! I am contrasting my experience to yours. You, dear, are being petty. And, oblivious. I can spell it out even more if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is not my problem.  I lived in Phoenix for the last 25 years until last year.  I know about illegals.  50% of all illegals cross through Arizona, the rest of illegals cross through all the other border states combined.  I am well aware and very vocal about the problem.
> 
> Your whining makes you look childish.  Your bigotry makes you look silly.  But quite frankly it has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have NO clue what these Mexicans have done to me, or why I post, do YOU? I have no idea why you fled to Mexico, you have no idea what  traumas  illegal Mexicans have done to me, either. Dont write this off to something as simplistic as  bigotry, sis.
Click to expand...


she's one of those who toss out "racist" and "bigot" cause they have no arguement. get used to it. her entire rants was about Americans trying to do a difficult job.. she's probably one of those Mexicans who think they should just be able to waltz un impeded across the border at their leisure. how dare those border patrol interfere with them.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

WillowTree said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is not my problem.  I lived in Phoenix for the last 25 years until last year.  I know about illegals.  50% of all illegals cross through Arizona, the rest of illegals cross through all the other border states combined.  I am well aware and very vocal about the problem.
> 
> Your whining makes you look childish.  Your bigotry makes you look silly.  But quite frankly it has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO clue what these Mexicans have done to me, or why I post, do YOU? I have no idea why you fled to Mexico, you have no idea what  traumas  illegal Mexicans have done to me, either. Dont write this off to something as simplistic as  bigotry, sis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's one of those who toss out "racist" and "bigot" cause they have no arguement. get used to it. her entire rants was about Americans trying to do a difficult job.. she's probably one of those Mexicans who think they should just be able to waltz un impeded across the border at their leisure. how dare those border patrol interfere with them.
Click to expand...


I never said the man was racist, he came up with that on his own.  My entire rant had nothing in the world to do with Americans doing a difficult job.  I'm not a Mexican.  German/Irish born and raised in Iowa.  I have every legal right in the world cross the border.  I didn't complain that I had an encounter with border patrol, I complained that he was amazingly unprofessional and broke many rules of his own agency.  I did nothing wrong.

But I will grant you, you do have to stoop to your level to defend the crazy little ass.


----------



## WillowTree

AnnieInMexico said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO clue what these Mexicans have done to me, or why I post, do YOU? I have no idea why you fled to Mexico, you have no idea what  traumas  illegal Mexicans have done to me, either. Dont write this off to something as simplistic as  bigotry, sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's one of those who toss out "racist" and "bigot" cause they have no arguement. get used to it. her entire rants was about Americans trying to do a difficult job.. she's probably one of those Mexicans who think they should just be able to waltz un impeded across the border at their leisure. how dare those border patrol interfere with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the man was racist, he came up with that on his own.  My entire rant had nothing in the world to do with Americans doing a difficult job.  I'm not a Mexican.  German/Irish born and raised in Iowa.  I have every legal right in the world cross the border.  I didn't complain that I had an encounter with border patrol, I complained that he was amazingly unprofessional and broke many rules of his own agency.  I did nothing wrong.
> 
> But I will grant you, you do have to stoop to your level to defend the crazy little ass.
Click to expand...


tsk tsk tsk,, you izz deranged and outraged! We go through much more just trying to board an airplane. stay in Mexico. you life will be much easier I'm sure.


----------



## editec

The trolls are circling like sharks per usual.

A fellow American citizen tells us about the problems she encounters at the US Mexican border and what does she get for sharing this venette with us?

Abuse.

Childing fucking abuse.

This is the kind of silly trolling crap that I'm talking about (in another thread) that makes me not the person to moderate this place.

Jesus people, show your fellow posters some courtesy.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Angelhair

editec said:


> The trolls are circling like sharks per usual.
> 
> A fellow American citizen tells us about the problems she encounters at the US Mexican border and what does she get for sharing this venette with us?
> 
> Abuse.
> 
> Childing fucking abuse.
> 
> This is the kind of silly trolling crap that I'm talking about (in another thread) that makes me not the person to moderate this place.
> 
> Jesus people, show your fellow posters some courtesy.
> 
> Is that too much to ask?



_Yes as a matter of fact it is - can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen._


----------



## Sunshine

Your big mistake was taking a quantity of a medication (any medication) with you when you tried to cross the border.  Ordinary people, even BP agents, are not experts on every drug in the PDR.  I can understand their concern.  You should just let your dentist friend take care of his own business.  I think you were lucky they didn't suspect you of replacing the lidocaine in the bottles with some addicting drug.  Given that, I think your treatment was fairly generous on the part of BP.

You made a bad choice and because of it you were treated badly.  The best thing you can do is to learn from it, let it go, and move on.

My daughter's inlaws have retired to a fancy pants place in Mexico.  They cross over two times a year with no issues.  But then they don't import/export large quantities of medication.

Sorry, I just can't hop on the bandwagon of someone who has such poor judgment.


----------



## Sunshine

WillowTree said:


> tsk tsk tsk,, you izz deranged and outraged! *We go through much more just trying to board an airplane*. stay in Mexico. you life will be much easier I'm sure.



This is true.  It was bad being an old lady with joint replacments.  But now that I'm on a continuous infusion medication pump, God only knows how bad it will be.

This entire thread boils down to someone with very bad judgment being called a name.  BFD!~  LOL


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Sunshine said:


> Your big mistake was taking a quantity of a medication (any medication) with you when you tried to cross the border.  Ordinary people, even BP agents, are not experts on every drug in the PDR.  I can understand their concern.  You should just let your dentist friend take care of his own business.  I think you were lucky they didn't suspect you of replacing the lidocaine in the bottles with some addicting drug.  Given that, I think your treatment was fairly generous on the part of BP.
> 
> You made a bad choice and because of it you were treated badly.  The best thing you can do is to learn from it, let it go, and move on.
> 
> My daughter's inlaws have retired to a fancy pants place in Mexico.  They cross over two times a year with no issues.  But then they don't import/export large quantities of medication.
> 
> Sorry, I just can't hop on the bandwagon of someone who has such poor judgment.



Actually, I made the very point that I wasn't upset that I was detained, I made the point they were just doing their jobs.  I further made the point that no agent is expected to know every drug.  None of those are my complaints.

In the last month I have been referred to as a fucking idiot showing up today (as we all were), a drug hag, a whore hag, and a tweaker.  This is not acceptable in my world.  Especially when in the end I was doing nothing wrong, given the drug back, and told I was free to go.  Are you not seeing the difference here?  I was not importing a large quantity of medicaion either.  40 of them would have easily fit in my purse, I took 1.

I've seen them shove old men, swear at them, swear at all of us, insult all of us, this is not acceptable behavior.  I sure wouldn't get by with it at work, would you?  Especially on a routine basis?  How long would your employment last (or would have lasted if you are no longer working) if you did these behaviors on a regular day?


----------



## Sunshine

AnnieInMexico said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your big mistake was taking a quantity of a medication (any medication) with you when you tried to cross the border.  Ordinary people, even BP agents, are not experts on every drug in the PDR.  I can understand their concern.  You should just let your dentist friend take care of his own business.  I think you were lucky they didn't suspect you of replacing the lidocaine in the bottles with some addicting drug.  Given that, I think your treatment was fairly generous on the part of BP.
> 
> You made a bad choice and because of it you were treated badly.  The best thing you can do is to learn from it, let it go, and move on.
> 
> My daughter's inlaws have retired to a fancy pants place in Mexico.  They cross over two times a year with no issues.  But then they don't import/export large quantities of medication.
> 
> Sorry, I just can't hop on the bandwagon of someone who has such poor judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I made the very point that I wasn't upset that I was detained, I made the point they were just doing their jobs.  I further made the point that no agent is expected to know every drug.  None of those are my complaints.
> 
> In the last month I have been referred to as a fucking idiot showing up today (as we all were), a drug hag, a whore hag, and a tweaker.  This is not acceptable in my world.  Especially when in the end I was doing nothing wrong, given the drug back, and told I was free to go.  Are you not seeing the difference here?  I was not importing a large quantity of medicaion either.  40 of them would have easily fit in my purse, I took 1.
> 
> I've seen them shove old men, swear at them, swear at all of us, insult all of us, this is not acceptable behavior.  I sure wouldn't get by with it at work, would you?  Especially on a routine basis?  How long would your employment last (or would have lasted if you are no longer working) if you did these behaviors on a regular day?
Click to expand...


So you were called a name.  Big Whoop.  I am not a BP agent, so my job is immaterial to this thread.  

Unless you are Don Quixote, you really should let others fight their own battles with BP.  But then even he didn't accomplish much, did he?  You clearly do not understand bureaucracy nor the far reaching repercussions of stirring things up.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Sunshine said:


> So you were called a name.  Big Whoop.  I am not a BP agent, so my job is immaterial to this thread.
> 
> Unless you are Don Quixote, you really should let others fight their own battles with BP.  But then even he didn't accomplish much, did he?  You clearly do not understand bureaucracy nor the far reaching repercussions of stirring things up.



I didn't ask if you were border patrol, I didn't even ask what you did for a living.  What I asked is if in your job capacity could you have routinely treated people such as i describe and kept your job.  Could you call customers, patients, clients, what have you, names such as drug hag, whore hag, fucking idiot, or tweaker on a daily basis and kept your job? 

Could you have pushed shoved innocent old men?

A simple yes or no would suffice.  No need to dodge the question.

But then I have a hunch we already know the answer anyway.


----------



## Sunshine

AnnieInMexico said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were called a name.  Big Whoop.  I am not a BP agent, so my job is immaterial to this thread.
> 
> Unless you are Don Quixote, you really should let others fight their own battles with BP.  But then even he didn't accomplish much, did he?  You clearly do not understand bureaucracy nor the far reaching repercussions of stirring things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask if you were border patrol, I didn't even ask what you did for a living.  What I asked is if in your job capacity could you have routinely treated people such as i describe and kept your job.  Could you call customers, patients, clients, what have you, names such as drug hag, whore hag, fucking idiot, or tweaker on a daily basis and kept your job?
> 
> Could you have pushed shoved innocent old men?
> 
> A simple yes or no would suffice.  No need to dodge the question.
> 
> But then I have a hunch we already know the answer anyway.
Click to expand...


What I can or can't do in my job is immaterial to your issues with BP.  You got called a name.  Your best bet is to just drop it.  

It is up to those people who were pushed or shoved to fight their own battle.  Until they do you don't have a leg to stand on.  You don't know them, you can't name them, they cannot be contacted to corroborate your story.  You will just look like a bigger dunce when you make such accusations.  And you could get yourself sued in the process.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

BTW, we aren't speaking of Border Patrol here, the topic is US Customs and Border Protection.   I just verified, two totally different agencies.

My issue is with  US Customs and Border Protection, not border patrol.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Sunshine said:


> What I can or can't do in my job is immaterial to your issues with BP.  You got called a name.  Your best bet is to just drop it.
> 
> It is up to those people who were pushed or shoved to fight their own battle.  Until they do you don't have a leg to stand on.  You don't know them, you can't name them, they cannot be contacted to corroborate your story.  You will just look like a bigger dunce when you make such accusations.  And you could get yourself sued in the process.



Thank you.  You just answered my question.  Your tail would have been fired.

See, that wasn't so hard little troll.

How do you know I can't contact these people?  Besides, it's all video taped.  I really have tried to explain this all to you earlier.

Done with you too.  No patience for trolls.


----------



## Sunshine

AnnieInMexico said:


> BTW, we aren't speaking of Border Patrol here, the topic is US Customs and Border Protection.   I just verified, two totally different agencies.
> 
> My issue is with  US Customs and Border Protection, not border patrol.





AnnieInMexico said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can or can't do in my job is immaterial to your issues with BP.  You got called a name.  Your best bet is to just drop it.
> 
> It is up to those people who were pushed or shoved to fight their own battle.  Until they do you don't have a leg to stand on.  You don't know them, you can't name them, they cannot be contacted to corroborate your story.  You will just look like a bigger dunce when you make such accusations.  And you could get yourself sued in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  You just answered my question.  Your tail would have been fired.
> 
> See, that wasn't so hard little troll.
> 
> How do you know I can't contact these people?  Besides, it's all video taped.  I really have tried to explain this all to you earlier.
> 
> Done with you too.  No patience for trolls.
Click to expand...



It would seem you have no patience with someone who would tell you how foolish you are being.  And you are.  You sound like Rodney Dangerfield................'I get no respect'.......LOL


----------



## NGSamson

SW2SILVER said:


> I am not feeling your pain here. I have  MANY frustrations right here in the US. Many of them dealing with ALL these Mexican peons just popping up magically without ANY American intervention whatsoever. So, move back here next to ME.  You will stop bitching about this, sweat pea. I am an American citizen LIVING in the US, and I hate THOSE people. You know whom I mean. It isnt discretionary.  And, its 24/7. You have NOTHING to bitch about. Oh, they threaten violence, I have bullets in my home. This thread is a joke.



And they do such a great job dont they ?


----------



## NGSamson

Toro said:


> I've never had a problem with US customs and border patrol.  In fact, they've been easier to deal with than I would expect.
> 
> Of course, I'm Canadian, and I'm going back and forth between Canada.
> 
> But hey ...



Truck driver ? Thats what I was doing down there. Commercial vehicles have some what of an easier time of it


----------



## SW2SILVER

AnnieInMexico said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO clue what these Mexicans have done to me, or why I post, do YOU? I have no idea why you fled to Mexico, you have no idea what  traumas  illegal Mexicans have done to me, either. Don&#8217;t write this off to something as simplistic as  bigotry, sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you feel I fled to Mexico?  I moved here because I wanted to.  I still have a home in AZ, I could go back anytime I wanted.  I don't want to.  Not for the time being anyway.
> 
> I have been reading some of your posts trying to figure out what your problem is.  Now I understand.  You are just a nasty person overall.  You have nothing positive to offer about anything in life.  You are rude, arrogant, and not overly bright.
> 
> You whine and complain about illegals, yeah... I get that and I agree.  But you live in Denver?  OMG!  Get over yourself.  If you want to know what it's like living with illegals then move to a border state.  Then you'll learn what you think you already know.  On Monday mornings you can't go to many convenience stores because there are 100 illegals standing in the parking lot waiting for day labor.  Parks are full of illegals sleeping there at night and all the women are pregnant and waiting to deliver because that is when the real welfare starts.  Daily at the county hospital there is a huge massive line of women waiting for their pregnancy tests and they are hoping and praying for a positive result so they can kick out that anchor baby.  Many restaurants have illegals working there and they don't even speak any English, you can't order food unless you speak Spanish.  The county hospital has had times where it took three full days to be seen because they were THAT busy dealing with illegals.  Our property taxes were raised just to bail out the county hospital from their financial obligations for taking care of illegals.
> 
> The state of AZ was sued and to comply with the ruling they have to have water stations throughout the desert for illegals so when they are sneaking into the country they won't die of dehydration.  So now that is a job for prisoners, they fill the water stations with gallons upon gallons of drinking water.
> 
> In Texas women are in full labor and they show up at the hospital soaking wet from swimming to the US.  They are desperate for that baby to be their anchor baby.
> 
> I've spent a great deal of time in Denver, it does not compare in the least to a border state.  GAWD!  What a little nasty crybaby you are.
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear AnnieInMexico: Do you file are the requisite papers, visas and whatnot when you went to Mexico? Do you respect ALL the locals and at least try to learn the culture, the laws and the language? Do you accept the local populace and realize YOU are the one that  bares  ALL  responsibility  to  acclimation? Well guess what? My poor little brand of Mexican expatriates  don't do any of that, and,  that makes me RACIST for noticing? And, I get  shot at,  threatened, my quality of life is ruined as a extra bonus! That  isn&#8217;t something I control. I have NO control over  ANY of that. None of which, is directly MY fault. If I had your problems, I wouldn&#8217;t
> post at ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to America.  Your point?  You are not dealing with anything other Americans deal with daily.
> 
> Yes to all the above.  I have news for you, illegals are the same in every state and yours is not one of the worst states for illegals.  In AZ 1 in 4 public school children are either an illegal or an anchor baby.  Do the math.
> 
> When the hell did I call you racist?  What are you smoking anyway?  You really aren't playing with a full deck, dude.  Have you considered therapy?
> 
> You are just an ass, a bizarre, creepy, ass and nothing more.  I am done with you.
Click to expand...


Enough with the name calling. I had a rather long drawn out reply written, but, I know it would have just been ignored anyway, that seems to be your mindset here... Honey, you NEVER should have gone to Mexico. You opt to travel to/live in MEXICO. This hemisphere&#8217;s most crime  ridden corrupt nation.  THAT wasn't too bright, either. Then, you have your ...German luxury car STOLDEN. An ugly American gets their fancy car stolen.  You are lucky you didn&#8217;t gat raped, and kidnapped, or worse.  But, I digress.  Instead of telling me what my world is, let me tell you my OWN experience, OK? I live with Mexicans  and I live almost a thousand miles from the border. These people are worse  than any momentary  petty hasles you get with border agents.  As far as  your  beemer?
  I can relate.  I had my cheap  American made car stolen (by a Mexican) three years ago. But, then there was the a Anglo guy stabbed to death by a group of Mexicans 50 feet in front from my doorstep. Yet another murder a few later years, that chap was a Mexican also stabbed by another wetback at a party across the alley behind mi casa, senorita. But, YOU HATE  the poor  under paid lackeys that didn't treat you like a princess.  Wow, that must be traumatizing. Poor -poor YOU! Pampered spoilt egotistical child. I hate the Mexicans that  intimidate, harass ,  steal and murder   HERE in OUR homeland.   But   I am a ... ass? A  Bigot? A "Creep" ?  You need a wider perspective , FYI.


----------



## Angelhair

_AnnieinMexico 'my dear', YOU chose to move to the most corrupt, crime ridden place on the planet earth!  You also chose to come go back and forth.  What you have experienced I'm sure many have also.  My advice to you is to stop your whinning and stay put in MEXICO!!!  Problem solved._


----------



## logical4u

AnnieInMexico said:


> US Customs and Border Protection - I hate those people.  I don't think most people realize who is earning their tax dollars.  They are the largest law enforcement agency in the US.  They get a whopping 11 weeks of training.  ELEVEN weeks!  That's it, count 'em!  Then they are given a gun and a tremendous amount of power.  Money isn't bad either, I forget the exact amount but I seem to recall that for that whole 11 weeks of training their starting salary is around $50K plus fantastic federal employee benefits.  I know lots of people that would love to have that job and they'd do it for a whole lot less money and they would do it well.  But, instead we have these toads doing the job.
> 
> I am a US citizen living in Mexico.  I have been living here since last year but I have been crossing the border on a regular basis for five years.  Every year it gets worse.  I want to tell you things I have seen and experienced.
> 
> About a month ago my BMW was stolen.  It was stolen in Mexico so I reported it to the city police in Mexico and that day crossed the border to report it in the US.  The US wants these stolen car reports so if the car is taken across the border and pulled over, US law enforcement will know they are dealing with bad people.  Besides, the car is registered in California.  I was anxious to get it reported stolen because I had these visions of horror, people loading my car with drugs and crossing the border while the car is in my name.  So my American friend, Ken, who also lives in Mexico went with me.
> 
> We started out at 1:30PM.  We waited in the line until 2:45PM.  Then we finally got to primary.  That's basically where you are profiled, passports scanned, and you are asked why you were in Mexico, blah blah blah.  If they have any doubt about your story, if you have drugs, or... if you are the 35th car you are sent to secondary.  There you get out of your car, they search your car, scan your passports again, and ask you the same questions again.  We were actually forgotten about.  It was shift change and we were left waiting in 111(F) temps for two full hours.  Finally someone noticed us and processed us and sent us on our way.  But I want to tell you what I saw during those 2 hours.
> 
> The agent that searched our car has a staph infection on his lower legs.  He has these pus soaked bandages with pus draining down his legs.  HE is the guy that gets in your car to search it.  When he was done there were yellow crusty things where he was when he was in the car.  Gross.
> 
> When he was done searching the car he slammed the door shut and then yelled, "FUCK!"  He thought he locked the keys in the car, he did not.  He tried the door and realized it was not locked.
> 
> Later there was another agent about 5' away from us and yet another about 10' away from us.  One of the agents yelled to the other agent, "Nothing but a bunch of fucking idiots showing up today!"  The other agent yelled back, "I know, a bunch of fucking idiots!"
> 
> About 20' next to us was another car, two American elderly people.  They were standing in front of their car as they were told to do.  They were probably in their late 60s or early 70s.  They were just standing there and an agent was walking by the older man and accidentally bumped into him.  It was the agents fault but a simple mistake.  Instead of saying excuse me, he stopped and began yelling at the older man saying, "What the fuck?"  The citizen was not happy and they began a verbal exchange.  The agent walked up to the old man and shoved him in the chest.  It was insanity at its best!  After the agent shoved the older man he did that stupid male macho thing, he took a step back, threw back his shoulders, and put his fists up.  The joke was on the dumbass agent, turns out the older man is a retired border patrol agent.  Within minutes a supervisor was there and dealing with the mess.
> 
> I could go on but I think you get the idea.  These people are like children out of control.  Ever been to a restaurant and kids are running around, screaming, undisciplined, and unruly?  That's what these guys are but they have guns and a whole lot of power.  These are the assholes protecting our borders.  If they are doing such a great job I want to know why we have 30,000,000+ illegals in the US and more and more drugs entering the country daily?  Eleven whole weeks of training, $50K a year and they are totally incapable of doing their jobs.  I've been watching this stuff for 5 years now and I'm sick of it.
> 
> Senator Pryor from Arkansas is not a happy camper, his office researched these guys and found out that only 15% of them are polygraphed and of those 15%, 60% are disqualified due to criminal backgrounds, theft, etc.  So if 60% are disqualified, why aren't they ALL polygraphed just like any other Law Enforcement Officer?
> 
> Two weeks ago they went too far.  I'm going to the media with this.  We have an appt Monday with a TV station in California and Tuesday a reporter from a newspaper is coming to Mexico to see first hand what I am talking about.  The AZ Republic is also doing a story on border patrol.  I'm out for blood this time.
> 
> My friend, Ken, owns a dental clinic in Mexico.  A professor from the dental university here is his dentist.  We were going to the US for various errands and I wanted to see if I could get lidocaine cheaper in the US for him.  There are a millions types and strengths of lidocaine, it's the drug they use to numb you up before drilling on your teeth or suturing a wound.  There is no way to abuse it, all it does is numb you up.  It's totally legal to bring into the US.  I stopped at the dental clinic, grabbed a sleeve of lidocaine since I'm not sure what strength dentists use and put it in my purse.  We drove across the border and were sent to secondary.  I think it was sticking out of my purse and primary saw it and didn't know what it was.  I totally understand, no problem.   I wasn't trying to hide it since it's not illegal to take to the US.
> 
> The agent at secondary didn't know what the drug was.  He arrested me, handcuffed me, and then I was shackled to a chair for 3 hours while he Googled Lidocaine.  I'm still okay with this because he really is just doing his job.  I don't expect every agent to know every drug by heart, I get that.  I knew as soon as he researched it he would see what it was, and it was legal.
> 
> What I DO have a problem with his what he said to me.  Before researching it he told me I was nothing but a drug hag.  I responded that I don't even know what that is.  He said it is when my friend pays me $50 to cross the border with a car loaded with drugs.  I explained there were no drugs in the car, search it, see for yourself.  He responded, "Ohhhhh, we will!  Every inch of it."  I said that was fine.  I knew there was nothing illegal in there.  Then he went on to tell me that he couldn't understand what whore hags like me are thinking bringing all these drugs into the US.  Whore hag??  I didn't even want to know what that meant.  Then he asked me if I was a tweaker.  I said no, I've never done illegal drugs.  He responded, "Oh com'on ya little tweaker, tell me the truth!"  Then he checked my arms for track marks, there are none.
> 
> It was hot that day, around 115(F).  After three  hours I asked for water, I was refused.  I asked for a phone call, I was refused.  I asked for a supervisor, I wanted to confront him about the whore hag, drug hag, and tweaker in front of his supervisor.  I was refused.
> 
> After three hours of this he finally walked in the room, (it's like an office), put the lidocaine back in my purse, unshackled me, and admitted there is no way to abuse lidocaine, it was legal to bring into the US, and I was free to go.  I just looked at him and sarcastically said... So I'm not a drug hag?  He said no, I wasn't and I was free to go.  I asked for a supervisor again and was denied.  Totally against all their policies.
> 
> So I've been making an issue of this.  I'm going to tell my story to every journalist who will listen.  I've complained to everyone under the sun.  The dumbass agent wasn't thinking clearly, they video tape EVERYTHING.  It won't be my word against his, it's ALL video taped.  Everything inside the building and outside as well.  I have been getting calls from Washington DC, local people, everyone.  Apparently the stink I'm making is working.  But I'm not letting up.
> 
> THIS is why we have so many illegals and drugs in the US, these are the dumbasses securing our borders.



And these are the people that WILL be running our health care, I can hardly wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, .....


----------



## Sunshine

logical4u said:


> And these are the people that WILL be running our health care, I can hardly wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, and wait, .....



Customs will be in charge of health care?  WTF?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Someone recently posted the salary for Border patrol.  This is not Border Patrol, this is US Customs and Border Security, whole different agency.  Here is their starting pay after that whole 11 weeks of training to secure our borders;

Q:	What is the pay and benefits package?	A:	New agents are hired at the GL-5, GL-7 or GL-9 level depending on education and experience and are paid at a special salary rate for Federal law enforcement personnel. The base starting salary is GL-5 ($38,619), GL-7 ($43,964), and GL-9 ($49,029) grade levels, with excellent opportunity for overtime pay. (Note: Any applicable locality pay would be added to the base rate depending on Duty Location an applicant is selected for). In addition, you'll receive a uniform allowance of $1500.00 and an excellent Federal Government benefits package including life insurance, health insurance, liberal retirement benefits, and a thrift savings plan (401-K). 

Q:	What are the grades and salary levels?	A:	Entry level is at grade GL-5, GL-7 or GL-9, depending on qualifications. Upon successful completion of the 6½-month probationary examination, individuals hired at the GL-5 level are eligible for promotion to grade GL-7, and individuals hired at GL-7 are eligible for promotion to GL-9. Career progression to the GS-11 and GS-12 generally follows after one year at the preceding lower grade level (GL-9/GS-11). Positions above the GS-12 level are filled through agency merit promotion competition. Entry-level Agents are entitled to special salary rates for law enforcement officers, and may be entitled to special locality pay. Information on the current salary schedule is available from your local Office of Personnel Management, from any Human Resources Office, or on the Internet at Office of Personnel Management. ( Office of Personnel Management )

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A bit higher than border patrol.


----------



## Sunshine

AnnieInMexico said:


> Someone recently posted the salary for Border patrol.  This is not Border Patrol, this is US Customs and Border Security, whole different agency.  Here is their starting pay after that whole 11 weeks of training to secure our borders;
> 
> Q:	What is the pay and benefits package?	A:	New agents are hired at the GL-5, GL-7 or GL-9 level depending on education and experience and are paid at a special salary rate for Federal law enforcement personnel. The base starting salary is GL-5 ($38,619), GL-7 ($43,964), and GL-9 ($49,029) grade levels, with excellent opportunity for overtime pay. (Note: Any applicable locality pay would be added to the base rate depending on Duty Location an applicant is selected for). In addition, you'll receive a uniform allowance of $1500.00 and an excellent Federal Government benefits package including life insurance, health insurance, liberal retirement benefits, and a thrift savings plan (401-K).
> 
> Q:	What are the grades and salary levels?	A:	Entry level is at grade GL-5, GL-7 or GL-9, depending on qualifications. Upon successful completion of the 6½-month probationary examination, individuals hired at the GL-5 level are eligible for promotion to grade GL-7, and individuals hired at GL-7 are eligible for promotion to GL-9. Career progression to the GS-11 and GS-12 generally follows after one year at the preceding lower grade level (GL-9/GS-11). Positions above the GS-12 level are filled through agency merit promotion competition. Entry-level Agents are entitled to special salary rates for law enforcement officers, and may be entitled to special locality pay. Information on the current salary schedule is available from your local Office of Personnel Management, from any Human Resources Office, or on the Internet at Office of Personnel Management. ( Office of Personnel Management )
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A bit higher than border patrol.



Pursue it.  Maybe you will get them promoted.  Geeze, woman.  Read some of the other threads on here and you will learn what a REAL problem is.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*The Border Patrol does the job of protecting America's sovereignty and risk their lives on the border every day, they are true American Heros!
* 
*REGION: Report shows as many as 5,600 illegal immigrants have died along border *

Civil rights groups blame border enforcement strategies for deaths

"Officials with the Department of Homeland Security say its search and rescue teams have saved numerous lives at the border.
Authorities blame the deaths on unscrupulous smugglers who abandon people in dangerous terrain.

In 1998, the federal government formed the Border Patrol's Search, Trauma and Rescue team, known as Borstar, to help people stranded deep in the brush or desert.

"Customs and Border Protection remains committed to ensuring a safe and secure border," said Lloyd Easterling, a spokesman for the agency, in a written statement.

"By working closely with federal, state and local law enforcement and humanitarian groups on both sides of the border, CBP focuses its efforts on preventing illegal border crossings and targeting human smugglers," Easterling said."


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Wolfmoon said:


> *The Border Patrol does the job of protecting America's sovereignty and risk their lives on the border every day, they are true American Heros!
> *
> *REGION: Report shows as many as 5,600 illegal immigrants have died along border *
> 
> Civil rights groups blame border enforcement strategies for deaths
> 
> "Officials with the Department of Homeland Security say its search and rescue teams have saved numerous lives at the border.
> Authorities blame the deaths on unscrupulous smugglers who abandon people in dangerous terrain.
> 
> In 1998, the federal government formed the Border Patrol's Search, Trauma and Rescue team, known as Borstar, to help people stranded deep in the brush or desert.
> 
> "Customs and Border Protection remains committed to ensuring a safe and secure border," said Lloyd Easterling, a spokesman for the agency, in a written statement.
> 
> "By working closely with federal, state and local law enforcement and humanitarian groups on both sides of the border, CBP focuses its efforts on preventing illegal border crossings and targeting human smugglers," Easterling said."



My gripe isn't with Border Patrol, my gripe is with US Customs and Border Protection.

Protection my butt!


----------



## Sunshine

Wolfmoon said:


> *The Border Patrol does the job of protecting America's sovereignty and risk their lives on the border every day, they are true American Hero&#8217;s!
> *
> *REGION: Report shows as many as 5,600 illegal immigrants have died along border *
> 
> Civil rights groups blame border enforcement strategies for deaths
> 
> "Officials with the Department of Homeland Security say its search and rescue teams have saved numerous lives at the border.
> Authorities blame the deaths on unscrupulous smugglers who abandon people in dangerous terrain.
> 
> In 1998, the federal government formed the Border Patrol's Search, Trauma and Rescue team, known as Borstar, to help people stranded deep in the brush or desert.
> 
> "Customs and Border Protection remains committed to ensuring a safe and secure border," said Lloyd Easterling, a spokesman for the agency, in a written statement.
> 
> "By working closely with federal, state and local law enforcement and humanitarian groups on both sides of the border, CBP focuses its efforts on preventing illegal border crossings and targeting human smugglers," Easterling said."



When I came back from Egypt the customs guy got smart with me.  It is kinda funny really.  He asked if I had been out of the country for business or pleasure.  I said both as it was a nursing conference and hospital tours, but with some sightseeing as well.  THEN, he asked me where I went.  LOL.  I said 'Egypt.'  He said, 'Yeah that's what I thought.'  Well DUH~  I had just deplaned in the EgyptAir terminal.  And that's where he was located.  WTF?  Where did he think I had been to Guatemala?  They are bureaucrats and assholes.  You will not change them.  It's more fun to laugh it off.

Then again, you can get on one side of the border and stay there.  I'm bettin' you know which side some on this thread want you to be.


----------



## NGSamson

AnnieInMexico said:


> Someone recently posted the salary for Border patrol.  This is not Border Patrol, this is US Customs and Border Security, whole different agency.  Here is their starting pay after that whole 11 weeks of training to secure our borders;
> 
> Q:	What is the pay and benefits package?	A:	New agents are hired at the GL-5, GL-7 or GL-9 level depending on education and experience and are paid at a special salary rate for Federal law enforcement personnel. The base starting salary is GL-5 ($38,619), GL-7 ($43,964), and GL-9 ($49,029) grade levels, with excellent opportunity for overtime pay. (Note: Any applicable locality pay would be added to the base rate depending on Duty Location an applicant is selected for). In addition, you'll receive a uniform allowance of $1500.00 and an excellent Federal Government benefits package including life insurance, health insurance, liberal retirement benefits, and a thrift savings plan (401-K).
> 
> Q:	What are the grades and salary levels?	A:	Entry level is at grade GL-5, GL-7 or GL-9, depending on qualifications. Upon successful completion of the 6½-month probationary examination, individuals hired at the GL-5 level are eligible for promotion to grade GL-7, and individuals hired at GL-7 are eligible for promotion to GL-9. Career progression to the GS-11 and GS-12 generally follows after one year at the preceding lower grade level (GL-9/GS-11). Positions above the GS-12 level are filled through agency merit promotion competition. Entry-level Agents are entitled to special salary rates for law enforcement officers, and may be entitled to special locality pay. Information on the current salary schedule is available from your local Office of Personnel Management, from any Human Resources Office, or on the Internet at Office of Personnel Management. ( Office of Personnel Management )
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A bit higher than border patrol.



Oh. I thought custom did the checking.


----------



## AmericanFirst

AnnieInMexico said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about.  If you don't like the thread, don't read it.  It's not a difficult concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was quick. I expected that response. You bitch to much...I think you mean, "if I don't like your thread, don't RESPOND". I think YOU missed MY point here. Should I spell it out? You are whining like a child. If you don't like your  "situation", MOVE back to the US. I live with MEXICANS, here in the US, and  the situation you dealt  with is petty. Try living with  illegal Mexicans! I am contrasting my experience to yours. You, dear, are being petty. And, oblivious. I can spell it out even more if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is not my problem.  I lived in Phoenix for the last 25 years until last year.  I know about illegals.  50% of all illegals cross through Arizona, the rest of illegals cross through all the other border states combined.  I am well aware and very vocal about the problem.
> 
> Your whining makes you look childish.  Your bigotry makes you look silly.  But quite frankly it has nothing to do with this thread.
Click to expand...

Your whinning makes *you* look childish. If you do not like the drama move back to the U.S.


----------



## NGSamson

AnnieInMexico said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Border Patrol does the job of protecting America's sovereignty and risk their lives on the border every day, they are true American Heros!
> *
> *REGION: Report shows as many as 5,600 illegal immigrants have died along border *
> 
> Civil rights groups blame border enforcement strategies for deaths
> 
> "Officials with the Department of Homeland Security say its search and rescue teams have saved numerous lives at the border.
> Authorities blame the deaths on unscrupulous smugglers who abandon people in dangerous terrain.
> 
> In 1998, the federal government formed the Border Patrol's Search, Trauma and Rescue team, known as Borstar, to help people stranded deep in the brush or desert.
> 
> "Customs and Border Protection remains committed to ensuring a safe and secure border," said Lloyd Easterling, a spokesman for the agency, in a written statement.
> 
> "By working closely with federal, state and local law enforcement and humanitarian groups on both sides of the border, CBP focuses its efforts on preventing illegal border crossings and targeting human smugglers," Easterling said."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gripe isn't with Border Patrol, my gripe is with US Customs and Border Protection.
> 
> Protection my butt!
Click to expand...


In cali right ?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

NGSamson said:


> In cali right ?




Yep.  Our tax dollars at their best.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

AmericanFirst said:


> Your whinning makes *you* look childish. If you do not like the drama move back to the U.S.



Lucky for me, the media totally disagrees with you.  Amazingly, they have a long list of complaints from US citizens.

I guess you are going to have to suck it up and deal with reality.

What is your ID again??  I'm forgetting....  Doesn't appear you are living up to your Av.  Some people are talk, some are do.  Heh....


----------



## Sunshine

AmericanFirst said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was quick. I expected that response. You bitch to much...I think you mean, "if I don't like your thread, don't RESPOND". I think YOU missed MY point here. Should I spell it out? You are whining like a child. If you don't like your  "situation", MOVE back to the US. I live with MEXICANS, here in the US, and  the situation you dealt  with is petty. Try living with  illegal Mexicans! I am contrasting my experience to yours. You, dear, are being petty. And, oblivious. I can spell it out even more if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is not my problem.  I lived in Phoenix for the last 25 years until last year.  I know about illegals.  50% of all illegals cross through Arizona, the rest of illegals cross through all the other border states combined.  I am well aware and very vocal about the problem.
> 
> Your whining makes you look childish.  Your bigotry makes you look silly.  But quite frankly it has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your whinning makes *you* look childish. If you do not like the drama move back to the U.S.
Click to expand...


My suggestion would be stay in Mexico.


----------



## AmericanFirst

AnnieInMexico said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your whinning makes *you* look childish. If you do not like the drama move back to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for me, the media totally disagrees with you.  Amazingly, they have a long list of complaints from US citizens.
> 
> I guess you are going to have to suck it up and deal with reality.
> 
> What is your ID again??  I'm forgetting....  Doesn't appear you are living up to your Av.  Some people are talk, some are do.  Heh....
Click to expand...

I am not the one living in mexico. If you talked to any one that knows me you will find that I am As American as any one.  I want to deport all illegals, seal up the borders, and put the military on the borders.


----------



## NGSamson

AnnieInMexico said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> In cali right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Our tax dollars at their best.
Click to expand...


Wow, I have always thought highly of the ones I met. The good thing is they will handle complaints better. CBP is what comes up for you though.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Yeah, for U.S. Customs & Border Protection 

CBP Seize More Than 400 Pounds Of Marijuana At Southern New Mexico Port

Thursday, September 01, 2011 


*Columbus, N.M.*  U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers working at the Columbus port of entry made a 426-pound marijuana seizure Monday. A Canadian man was arrested in connection with the failed smuggling attempt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















The seizure was made just before 1:00 p.m., August 29th when a 1999 Dodge Ram towing a gooseneck trailer entered the port from Mexico. CBP officers working at the primary inspection booth selected the vehicle for a secondary inspection. CBP drug *sniffing dog Domi* searched the vehicle and alerted to the presence of drugs in the trailer. CBP officers searched the trailer and located a green leafy substance which tested positive for marijuana after probing the I-beams of the trailer. CBP officers removed 64 bundles of marijuana from the metal beams. The drugs weighed 426 pounds.



CBP officers took custody of the suspect, 55-year-old Bengamin Wienes Wolf of Kingsville, Ontario, Canada. He was turned over to Homeland Security Investigations special agents to face federal charges including importation of a controlled substance and possession with intent to distribute a controlled substance.






















This is the second large marijuana seizure CBP officers at the Columbus port have made in recent days, said Columbus Port Director Robert Reza. CBP officers here made a 157-pound bust on August 20th. A significant amount of marijuana has not made it to the intended destination because of the vigilance of the CBP workforce. 



In addition to the 426-pound drug bust, CBP officers working at El Paso area border crossings have seized 1,440 pounds of marijuana in 13-separate seizures since last Friday. 



While anti-terrorism is the primary mission of U.S. Customs and Border Protection, the inspection process at the ports of entry associated with this mission results in impressive numbers of enforcement actions in all categories. 

_U.S. Customs and Border Protection is the unified border agency within the Department of Homeland Security charged with the management, control and protection of our nation's borders at and between the official ports of entry. CBP is charged with keeping terrorists and terrorist weapons out of the country while enforcing hundreds of U.S. laws._


----------



## Wolfmoon

CBP at LAX Intercepts Meth Chemicals Destined To Mexico 

Thursday, September 01, 2011 


*Los Angeles * U.S. Customs and Border Protection unprecedented efforts to disrupt Mexican drug trafficking organizations do not just occur at the land border but at airports and seaports nationwide. 

CBP officers at an air cargo consignment facility of Los Angeles International Airport seized eight drums, 520 pounds of methylamine hydrochloride, a known chemical that is used as a precursor to methamphetamine and ecstasy. This amount of methylamine can theoretically produce over 330 pounds of methamphetamine. The shipment arrived from China with a final destination in central Mexico. 








CBP officers at an air cargo consignment facility of Los Angeles International Airport seized eight drums, 520 pounds of methylamine hydrochloride a known chemical that is used as a precursor to methamphetamine and ecstasy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This interception is a fine example of the behind the scenes hard work of CBP officers to keep dangerous narcotics, and precursor chemicals used to manufacturer these dangers drugs, from reaching the drug trafficking organizations, said Todd C. Owen CBP Director of Field Operations in Los Angeles. 

On August 12, CBP officers discovered and seized the shipment. Samples of the powder were sent to Laboratories and Scientific Services, CBPs scientific arm. Chemists identified the chemical as methylamine hydrochloride. 

Methylamine hydrochloride is a corrosive, flammable, strong odor chemical. In one pathway, it is essential to manufacture methamphetamine and ecstasy. Methylamine hydrochloride is a List 1 controlled substance by the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration with many legitimate industrial applications in pesticides, solvents and pharmaceutical products. 

Suppliers of these products are subject to regulations and control measures. The Controlled Substances Act establishes parameters and strict rules on the manufacture, importation, use and distribution of controlled substances. 

On a typical day in fiscal year 2010, CBP seized 25,209 pounds of drugs nationwide. 

_U.S. Customs and Border Protection is the unified border agency within the Department of Homeland Security charged with the management, control and protection of our nation's borders at and between the official ports of entry. CBP is charged with keeping terrorists and terrorist weapons out of the country while enforcing hundreds of U.S. laws._


----------



## Wolfmoon

I can see why *some* people would hate the U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

AmericanFirst said:


> I am not the one living in mexico. If you talked to any one that knows me you will find that I am As American as any one.  I want to deport all illegals, seal up the borders, and put the military on the borders.



NOBODY is  more vocal about that issue than me!  NOBODY!  I have been screaming about this for 20 years.  For 20 years I have said that when the problems are as bad in the midwest as they are on the border states (AZ in my case) then you will hear people scream.  Now 20 years later the problems are as bad in the midwest as they were in AZ 20 years ago.  Multiply that x100 and that's what we have today in AZ.

But that has nothing to do with anything.  You are absolutely fine with US law abiding citizens being treated like chit because you don't like illegals.  Bet you'd change your tune if ANY US Govt official did the same to you.  You'd be screaming like a girl.

You are merely looking for insults and nothing on a rational level.  Personally, I don't give 2 chits how illegals are treated at the border.  But I do care how old men such and the one shoved after putting in 30 years to border patrol are treated.  I care about me who has never been convicted let alone even charged with anything.  It said RIGHT ON THE LABEL local anesthetic - Lidocaine.  I have no problem with him detaining me while he verified what that means.  But there was no reason to treat a US citizen that way.  He had my passport, it had already been run.  No criminal record, wanted for nothing.

Swearing at US citizens, calling them names, and THEN finding out the citizen was in the right... no.  That's not right.  You can justify that any damn way you want but I damn sure won't sit back and take it anymore.  Five years of their childishness is quite enough.

It matters not if I live in Mexico (And Phoenix, BTW), it doesn't matter if I live in frigg'en China.  While I get that the entire concept is going over your head, all I can do is my best to explain to you that this is not aceptable behavior by US Customs and Border Protection or ANY govt official to do to a US citizen.  FINE!  Detain me, I have no problem with that.  Identify the drug.  Leave the BS out, at least until you know if I am breaking our laws or not.

You know what my job in life is?  It's bringing back US dollars to the US.  The dollars that US citizens spend on illegal drugs and the money that goes from the US to MX?  At least I am doing my part to earn it BACK so those dollars are floating around the US instead of MX.  I'm quite sure you have a problem with that as well.  pfh...

What do YOU do to help bring back US dollars to the US from MX?

I would strongly encourage you to change your Av.  It simply isn't accurate.  In your world it's AmericanLAST merely because you hate the problem of illegal immigration.  I think you have given up too much in the name of national security for your own good.

One can only hope next time isues like this happen with ANY US govt official, it happens to YOU.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*officers and Border Patrol.*

El Paso CBP Seize Smuggled Currency

Thursday, September 01, 2011 

*El Paso, Texas*  U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers working at the El Paso port of entry seized $130,000 on August 30. The money was discovered hidden in a vehicle that was leaving the U.S. at the Ysleta international crossing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


click for hi-res


CBP officers at the El Paso port of entry discovered tape-wrapped bundles of currency hidden in the firewall area of a vehicle attempting to enter Mexico. A total of $130,000 was confiscated during an outbound operation at the Ysleta crossing on August 30, 2011.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CBP officers and Border Patrol agents were conducting a southbound inspection operation at the Ysleta crossing when a 1996 Pontiac Bonneville attempted to leave the U.S. CBP officers selected the vehicle for an intensive examination after speaking with the driver and receiving a negative declaration for currency, weapons or ammunition. A CBP currency detector canine searched the vehicle and alerted to the firewall area of the car. CBP officers and Border Patrol agents continued their exam and located eight tape-wrapped bundles in the firewall area of the vehicle. The packages were opened revealing $130,000 in U.S. currency. 

Currency seizures hit smugglers where it hurts them the most, their wallets, said U.S. Customs and Border Protection El Paso Port Director Hector Mancha. Big currency seizures like this make it harder for criminal organizations to function by reducing their operating capital. Seized money is not replaced easily. 

CBP officers took custody of the suspect, 38-year-old Luis Carlos Quezada Rodriguez of Chihuahau City, Chihuahua, Mexico. He was turned over to Homeland Security Investigations special agents and arrested on federal currency smuggling charges. He was booked into the El Paso county jail where he is being held without bond. 

The CBP focus on outbound inspections has significantly increased the cost of doing business for violent criminal organizations and will continue to serve as a valuable tool in our efforts to conduct effective border operations. In March 2009, CBP increased its use of pulse and surge strategies for outbound operations on the southwest border. As of July 31, CBP has seized more than $40 million in cash exiting the U.S. this fiscal year. 

While anti-terrorism is the primary mission of CBP, the inspection process at the ports of entry associated with this mission results in impressive numbers of enforcement actions in all categories.

_U.S. Customs and Border Protection is the unified border agency within the Department of Homeland Security charged with the management, control and protection of our nation's borders at and between the official ports of entry. CBP is charged with keeping terrorists and terrorist weapons out of the country while enforcing hundreds of U.S. laws._


----------



## NGSamson

wolfmoon said:


> yeah, for u.s. Customs & border protection
> 
> cbp seize more than 400 pounds of marijuana at southern new mexico port
> 
> thursday, september 01, 2011
> 
> 
> *columbus, n.m.*  u.s. Customs and border protection officers working at the columbus port of entry made a 426-pound marijuana seizure monday. A canadian man was arrested in connection with the failed smuggling attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seizure was made just before 1:00 p.m., august 29th when a 1999 dodge ram towing a gooseneck trailer entered the port from mexico. Cbp officers working at the primary inspection booth selected the vehicle for a secondary inspection. Cbp drug *sniffing dog domi* searched the vehicle and alerted to the presence of drugs in the trailer. Cbp officers searched the trailer and located a green leafy substance which tested positive for marijuana after probing the i-beams of the trailer. Cbp officers removed 64 bundles of marijuana from the metal beams. The drugs weighed 426 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Cbp officers took custody of the suspect, 55-year-old bengamin wienes wolf of kingsville, ontario, canada. He was turned over to homeland security investigations special agents to face federal charges including importation of a controlled substance and possession with intent to distribute a controlled substance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the second large marijuana seizure cbp officers at the columbus port have made in recent days, said columbus port director robert reza. cbp officers here made a 157-pound bust on august 20th. A significant amount of marijuana has not made it to the intended destination because of the vigilance of the cbp workforce.
> 
> 
> 
> in addition to the 426-pound drug bust, cbp officers working at el paso area border crossings have seized 1,440 pounds of marijuana in 13-separate seizures since last friday.
> 
> 
> 
> While anti-terrorism is the primary mission of u.s. Customs and border protection, the inspection process at the ports of entry associated with this mission results in impressive numbers of enforcement actions in all categories.
> 
> _u.s. Customs and border protection is the unified border agency within the department of homeland security charged with the management, control and protection of our nation's borders at and between the official ports of entry. Cbp is charged with keeping terrorists and terrorist weapons out of the country while enforcing hundreds of u.s. Laws._



nice !


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Wolfmoon said:


> I can see why *some* people would hate the U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers.



Border Patrol: The Ugly Truth

Border Patrol Abuse Articles

Customs and Border Protection Bureau News - The New York Times

Wikileaks volunteer detained and searched (again) by US agents &#8211; Boing Boing

Mexican drug cartels: Corruption at the border

Woman's links to Mexican drug cartel a saga of corruption on U.S. side of border


Shall I continue?  You see, many US Customs and Border Protection folks hate US Customs and Border Protection people as well.  Gee whiz, wonder why that is?

They aren't all bad, but they damn sure don't come close to being all good either.  Far cry from it.


----------



## Wolfmoon

CBP Officers In South Texas Seize $881,000 In Counterfeit DVD Players

(Monday, August 29, 2011) 


contacts for this news release 

*Laredo, Texas*  U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers from Laredo Port of Entry on August 24th seized a shipment of DVD players valued at $881,000 that infringed on two trademarks recorded with CBP. 

CBP officers assigned to the World Trade Bridge Export Lot targeted a shipment containing DVD players bound for export for an enforcement examination. During the examination, CBP officers discovered that the DVD players contained the DVD and Dolby Digital brand names, which are trademark recorded with CBP. 

CBP officers working with import specialists from the Laredo Import Specialist Enforcement Team (ISET) detained the shipments pending verification of the trademark. The ISET determined that the trademark on the DVD players were counterfeit. In addition, the importer was unable to produce letters of authorization for the use of the DVD and Dolby Digital trademarks. CBP seized the merchandise. 

The merchandise seized included a combined total of 1,160 packages containing 5,800 DVD players. The estimated domestic value of the DVD players is about $113,000 and the manufacturers suggested retail price, if the trademark had been genuine, would have been $881,000. 

Our CBP officers and ISET team maintained their vigilance, and their tenacity and attention to detail resulted in the discovery of a shipment allegedly infringing on two trademarks recorded with CBP, said Sidney Aki, CBP port director, Laredo. Enforcing intellectual property rights law helps protect the American consumer and helps restore American economic competitiveness and ensure a level playing field for legitimate trademark holders. 
_U.S. Customs and Border Protection is the unified border agency within the Department of Homeland Security charged with the management, control and protection of our nation's borders at and between the official ports of entry. CBP is charged with keeping terrorists and terrorist weapons out of the country while enforcing hundreds of U.S. laws._


----------



## Wolfmoon

CBP Seizes Cocaine, Heroin And Currency In Mayaguez And San Juan Port Inspections
190 Kilos Of Cocaine, 2.06 Kilos Of Heroin And 196,625 In US Dollars Seized In Four Different Events

Tuesday, August 30, 2011 

*San Juan, P.R.*  In four different incidents this weekend, U.S. Customs and Border Protection seized 190.476 kilos (419.93 pounds) of cocaine and 4.54 kilos of heroin (10.14 pounds). 

In San Juan, during the inspection of the vessel M/V Sydney Express arriving from Caucedo, Dominican Republic, CBP officers referred a ships container for secondary inspection after noticing a discrepancy in the arrival manifest and a container seal. 

Upon opening the container for examination, four large duffel bags were found next to the door, containing 125 packages of suspected narcotics. A field test proved positive for cocaine. The seized cocaine weighed 135.2 kilos (298.12 pounds), with an estimated value of $3,380,000. Shipment of the container originated in Spain and it was trans-shipped through Caucedo. 

Later in the afternoon another container was examined and upon inspection two duffle bags were found containing 49 packages of suspected narcotics. Field testing revealed two of the packages contained heroin and the remaining 47 tested positive for cocaine. A total of 51.15 kilos of cocaine (112.77 pounds) and 2.06 kilos of heroin (4.54 pounds) were seized, with an estimated value of $1,074,150 for the cocaine and $164,800 for the heroin. 

In Mayaguez, during the inspection of the ferry M/V Caribbean Fantasy arriving from Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic, a CBP Border Patrol K-9 alerted positive to the odor of narcotics on an arriving Chevy Pickup truck. 

In secondary inspection CBP officers removed a bolt from the truck's differential and noticed a white powdery substance, which field tested positive to cocaine. 

Inside the differential CBP officers found four packs of suspected narcotics, which later field tested positive to cocaine. The four packs weighed 4.126 kilos (9.10 pounds) with an estimated value of $103,150. 

The driver and owner of the truck, Maximo De La Rosa, 53, a citizen of the Dominican Republic and legal permanent resident of the U.S., was arrested. The U.S. Attorney's office accepted to prosecute the case. 

Later in the day during an outbound currency inspection of two ferry passengers traveling together, the female declared that she was traveling with $300 and the male declared to be traveling with $3,700. Upon inspection of their individual luggage, bundles of U.S. dollars were found. The male passenger had $91,746, and the female had $104,897 and totaled $196,625. 

The custody of all the seized narcotics, currency and the arrested individual was transferred to Immigration and Customs Enforcement Homeland Security Investigations for further investigation. 
_U.S. Customs and Border Protection is the unified border agency within the Department of Homeland Security charged with the management, control and protection of our nation's borders at and between the official ports of entry. CBP is charged with keeping terrorists and terrorist weapons out of the country while enforcing hundreds of U.S. laws._


----------

